# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  سبع قواعد للحفظ؛ للشيخ العصيمي... نفيسة

## أبو أروى الدرعمي

هذه سبع قواعد للحفظ لفضيلة الشيخ صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي، وهي نفيسة حقًّا.
حمله صوتيامن هنا* * * * *
وهي مكتوبةً:
 
بسم الله الرحمـن الرحيم

*سبع قواعد في الحفظ
للشيخ صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي*

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد:

فهذه سبع قواعد في منهجية الحفظ لايستغني عنها طالب العلم الذي يريد - بإذن  الله - أن يتقن حفظ القرآن وماتيسر من السنة والمتون العلمية في شتى فنون  العلم ,فالبدار البدار إلى الانتفاع بها خاصة وأنها صادرة من شيخ مسند  ومعروف بكثرة محفوظاته وضبطه لكثير من كتب العلم النافع. 

سـ: هذا السائل سأل سؤالًا، قال فيه: 
قرَّرتم في دروسكم أهمية الحفظ مرارًا، وذكرتم في بعض تلك الدروس أن للحفظ قواعد أو ضوابط مَن لم يرعها تعب ولم يحصِّل المراد. 
آمل أن تذكروا لنا هذه القواعد عسى الله أن ينفعنا بها وجزاكم الله خيرا.

هذا السائل أشكره أولا لاهتمامه بسؤاله. وإن لم يكن كتبه في هذه الأوراق،  لكنه طبعه قبل الدرس وجاء به مطبوعًا. مما يدل على أنه ليس ممن إذا نشأ في  خاطره سؤالا اتفق به كيفما اتفق، لأن هذا من علامات ضعف الطالب، فالطالب  الضعيف هو الذي لا يُمعِن النظر في سؤاله، لأنك إذا أمعنت النظر في سؤالك  قويتْ عندك مَلَكة حَلّ الإشكال، وصار لك في العلم مُكْنَةٌ ومُرْنَةٌ.

أما الذي يسأل سؤال ويظن أن هذا السؤال يُشكِل على الكلام الذي قاله شيخه فهذا من العجلة التي لا تنبغي.

مثل قد يأتي بعض الإخوان، قال: 
"أنتم قلتم أن المفتاح أعظم من الشيء فلا يكون الطهور  شطر الصلاة بهذا المعنى شطر الإيمان ويقول إن لا إله إلا الله مفتاح الجنة،  ولا إله إلا الله أعظم من الجنة"، فمثل هذا الإيراد الذي يأتي  مباشرة للإنسان ينبغي له أن يبحث أولًا هل صحَّ حديث: ((لا إله إلا الله  مفتاح الجنة)) قبل أن يعرِضَه؟ 

والجواب: أنه لم يصح هذا الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فليس كل شيء  عنَّ في خاطرك تتفوَّه به مباشرة؛ حفظًا لعقلك وحفظًا لعقل غيرك ووقته،  والطالب ينبغي له أن يعرف أن الشيخ يدلُّه إلى العلم ويرشده على الوجه  الأكمل، ومن ذلك كفُّه عن السؤال حتى يكرِّر وينظر في هذا سؤال الذي يعرضه  هل هو مما يَحسُن عَرضُه أم أن الإجابة عليه متأتِّيَةٌ.

وبالنسبة لهذا السؤال، هذا السؤال جوابه عريض طويل جدًا، وهو من أهم أصول العلم ومهماته.

ولكن سأذكر لكم جُمَلًا من القواعد التي ينبغي رعايتها في الحفظ.

القاعدة الأولى: 
حُسن اختيار المحفوظ؛ بأن يكون من المتون المعتمَدة عند أهل العلم.

وإلى ذلك أشار الزبيدي بقوله في ألفية السند:

بِحِفْظِ مَتْنٍ جَامِعٍ للرَّاجِحِ *** تأخذُهُ على مُفِيدٍ نَاصِحِ
فالمتن الجامع والراجح هو المعتمَد. فمن الغلط حفظ المتن الذي لا يُعتمَد. 
مثل إيش؟ 

مثلًا في النحو هناك عدّة ألفيات، ألفية ابن معطي، ألفية الآثاري، ألفية  ابن مالك، أيُّ هذه المتون الذي اعتمده أهل العلم وشاع العمل به؟ 

ألفية ابن مالك، ما يضيع الإنسان وقته، بعض الإخوان مغرم يجد ألفية الآثاري  قال هذه نحفظ، أو يقول واحد السيوطي جاء في ألفيته في النحو قال: فائقة  ألفية ابن مالك، قال: أنا أحفظ ألفية السيوطي. 

ويأتي واحد يقول الأجهوري قال في ألفيته في النحو: فائقة ألفية السيوطي. 

يأتي آخر ويذكر ألفية ثالثة أو رابعة فائقة ألفية الجهوري، هذا قال فائقة  ألفية ابن مالك، وهذا قال فائقة ألفية السيوطي، وهذا قال فائقة ألفية  الجهوري، جاء واحد وردّ على هذا قال: فائقة ألفية البُرَيهِمي، أربع أو خمس  ألفيات، ابن مالك قال: فائقة ألفية ابن معطي، فأنت ما تُضِيع وقتك وجهدك  في حفظ المتون غير المعتمَدة، لابد أن يكون المتن معتمَدًا مما تقرَّر عند  أهل العلم حفظه والأخذ به.

والمتن المعتمَد ليس معناه الذي تعرفه في بلدك، بعض الناس يقول متن معتمَد يعني الذي في بلدنا، وهل بلدك هو دار العلم فقط؟ 

ذكر الذهبي –رحمه الله تعالى - أن العلم بحر لا ساحل له وهو مبثوث في الأمَّة موجود لمن التمسه.

مثلا هناك منظومة للآجرَّاميَّة هي منظومة ابن أُبَّ المنسوبة إلى عبيد ربه الشنقيطي، قال عبيد ربِّه:

محمدُ اللهَ فِي كُلِّ الأُمورِ أحمَدُ.
هذا غلط ، إنما النظومة هي:

قال ابنُ أُبَّ واسمه محمَّدُ *** اللهَ في كلِّ الأُمورِ أَحمَدُ.
إلخ نظم الآجرومي الذي شرحه جماعة من المعاصرين. 
فهذا النظم نظم رجل من فوات وهي اليوم في الجزائر، هذا النظم أنفع منظومات  الآجُرَّامَّية، وعليه شروحات كثيرة، فمثله هو الذي يكون معتمَدا، ليس  بالضرورة المعتمَد تقول عندنا نظم الآجرَّاميَّة لفلان أو فلان، هذا أكمل  بيانا وأكثر شروحًا فعليه الإقبال. 

مثلا نظم الورقات، هناك الورقات متن معتمَد، لكن من أراد أن يحفظ النظم  فإنه يحفظ نظمًا معتمَدا، لأن الورقات لها عدّة منظومات، والمشارقة  اعتمَدوا نظم العِمْريطي، والمغارِبة من أهل الصحراء وجهات تُوات في  الجزائر ومالي اعتمَدوا نظم محمد بن المختار الكُنْتي، وهو أعظم سبْكًا  وأحسن سَوقًا من نظم العِمريطي، فليس المعتمَد هوالذي تعرفه في بلدك، لا.

هناك في مصر كان يوجد في مصر جهة الآن تلاشت، كانوا قد تركوا الشاطبية  والدرّة، وكان المعتمَد عندهم هو نظم محمد محمد هلال الأبياري، الجامع بين  الشاطبية والدرّة وزياداته على الطيّبة، هذه متون غير معتمَدة ولذلك تُركت،  بقيتْ فترة سبعين سنة تقريبًا اعتمِدتْ في هذه الجهة في جهة الغربية كفر  الزيّات وطنطا ثم تُركتْ بعد ذلك.

المقصود أن القاعدة الأولى: حسْن اختيار المحفوظ.

القاعدة الثانية: 
البداءة بالمختصَرات.
لأن الإنسان إذا حفظ المختصَرات صارت له مُخْلَة في العلوم، فقد لا يتسع وقته لحفظ المطولات، ولا قوته. 
بعض الإخوان تقول له احفظ الآجرامية لابن أبَّ يقول: لا، أنا أحفظ الألفية  الحمد لله، فيحفظ مائتي أو ثلاثمائة بيت ثم ينقطع، فيكون قد ترك من النحو  أكثر من الثلثين، بخلاف الذي حفظ الآجرامية يكون قد حفظ مجمَل النحو  واعتمَد أبوابه. 

فالبداءة بالمختصَرات أنفع.

الآن الذين يحفظون البخاري ومسلم يبدؤون بالبخاري ومسلم، باب الإقرار: عن  أبي ذر –رضي الله عنه- أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((قولوا الحق ولو  كان مُرًّا )) رواه ابن حبان في حديث طويل، هذا في بلوغ المرام، الذي يحفظ  البخاري ومسلم والكتب الستة -كما يقولون-لا يحفظ باب الإقرار، لا يحفظ  الحديث الذي بُني عليه باب الإقرار وخُرِّجتْ عليه أحكامه، لكن الذي يحفظ  بلوغ المرام من الصبيان خيرٌ منهم في حفظ العلم، لأن مثل هذه الطريقة التي  يُحدِثها الناس لا تَرجع عليهم بالنفع، وإنما الطريقة النافعة تحفظ المتون  المعتمَدة.

نعم مَن حفِظ الأربعين فالعمدة فالبلوغ فرياض الصالحين فليحفظ ما شاء، وله أن يحفظ مسند الإمام أحمد بعد ذلك.

لكن أن تجمع نفسك على المتون المختصَرة في كل فن، تأخذ ما هي المتون المختصَرة في الحديث؟ 
ما هي المتون المختصَرة في العقيدة؟ 
ما هي المتون المختصَرة في النحو؟ 
تبدأ بالصغار قبل الكبار، تترقى بعد ذلك إلى الكبار.

القاعدة الثالثة: 
أن تصحِّحَ المتن. ان تصحِّح المحفوظ، سواء كان متن أو قرآن أو حديث أو  غيره ،أن تصحح المحفوظ تصحيحًا بالغًا، باعتماد نُسَخٍ صحيحةٍ أو عرضٍ على  شيخ متقن، ولقد قلتُ في أبياتٍ لي ذكرتُ فيها هذا المعنى :

مقاصِدُ للمبتَدِي تُبيَّــنُ *** عند ابتغاء الشرحِ وهي هيِّنُ
أن تُصلِحَ المتنَ ومعناه الذي *** حواهُ بقــولِ الأحوذي.
إلى آخر الأبيات. فالمقصود أنّ أول مرتبة في أخذ العلم هي تصحيح المتون وإصلاحها. 
لماذا؟ حتى لا تحفظ خطأ.

يأتي واحد يدرِّس النحو في كلية اللغة، لكن أَخَذَ علمه عن الكتب يقول: 

ومُعْرَبُ الأسماءِ ما قد سَلِمَ *** من شَبَهِ الحرْفِ كأرضٍ أو سُما
هو يقول: كأرضٍ سَما، يقول للمقابلة بينهما، أرض يقابلها إيش؟ سَما. 
لابد تصحِّح المتن حتى لا تخطئ، إما أن تخطئ مثل ما وقع في بعض نسخ الواسطية "وهي موجودة في جميع فِرق الأمة"  وهذا خطأ عقدي أيضا، فضلا عن خطأ لغوي، والخطأ اللغوي ربما ينبني عليه خطأ  في الفهم مثل هذه المسألة في العقيدة التي ذكرناها. هذه القاعدة الثالثة.
القاعدة الرابعة: 
أن تقسِّم المحفوظ إلى مقادير متناسبة.
يعني مثلا الأربعين النووية مقسّمة إلى اثنين وأربعين حديثا، فأنت مثلا  قوتك أو المتناسب معك أن تحفظ ثلاث أحاديث أو أربع أحاديث، تقسِّم النووية  هكذا، وتمشي على هذا القدْر.

مثلا منظومة عدة أبياتها ستين، تقسِّمها إلى ستة أبيات ستة أبيات، لابد أن  تكون متناسبة من جهة القوة التي عندك، أما الذي يحفظ دون تناسب هذا غلط.

وكان من عادة أهل شنقيط قديما حتى تلاشى الأمر لضعف العلم في سائر بلاد  الإسلام ما يسمّى بالقَفَاف، فإنهم كانوا كل قدر يكتبون بعده قِف، يعني لا  تزيد، وقد جعلوا مختصَر قليل ثلاثمائة وستين قفا من الأقفاف. 

يعني ثلاثمائة وستين قف، قد تحفظ القِف الواحد في يوم، قد تحفظه في يومين، المقصود أنك تقسِّمه إلى شيء متناسِب.

القاعدة الخامسة: 
أن تحفظ بالإعادة مرارًا وتكرارًا كثيرًا. يعني لا تأتي مرة واحدة. 

قال ابن أُبَّ واسمه محمَّدُ *** اللهَ في كلِّ الأمور أحمَدُ.
حفظنا البيت هذا ننتقَل للذي بعده، لا، هذا غلط. 

قال أبو المفاخِر النيسابوري: "إنّ الشيء إذا لم يُعَدْ سبعين مرة لا يَقِرّ".

ولذلك منفعَة الإعادة في الحفظ والفهم لا يعادلها شيء، إعادة الشيء حفظا  وفهما مرة ومرتين وثلاث وأربع وخمس وست وسبع، هكذا تحصِّلون العلم، بهذا  يُحصَّل العلم، ليس تحصيل العلم أن يرتقي الإنسان يخرج مباشرة يقول "والله أنا أحضر الأربعين النووية، يقول: ما تفعله الأربعين النووية؟ 
الحمد لله الأربعين النووية هذه للصغار، أنا أحضر البخاري أنا أحضر الترمذي، الأربعين النووية هذه للصغار"،  هذا من الجهل والتكبر على العلم، وهذه المختصرات هي التي يُبنى عليها  العلم، عدْها مرة واثنتين وثلاث وأربع وخمس وست وسبع، سواء حفظًا أو فهمًا.  

وقد ذُكِر أن ابن هشام أعاد الألفية قراءة ألف مرة. 
ذَكَره الجبرتي في تاريخه.

وكثير من الأشياخ الذين أدركناهم فيما سبق كانوا يعيدون الكتاب أكثر من  عدّة مرات، كتاب واحد يُقرئ ينتهي منه يعيده مرة ومرتين وثلاث وأربع وخمس  وست، كانت هذه هي علومهم. 

مثلا في القُطْر النجدي القطر الحجازي كانت هناك متون معتمَدة تُعاد عدَّة  مرات كثيرة لا يتجاوزونها، فكانوا علماء؛ لأنك إذا بنَيتَ الأساس وكان لك  فهم في العلم لن تَحتج إلى سواه، يكون ما في المطوّلات هذا فضل وزيادة، إن  طالعتَه زاد علمك، وإن لم تطالعه فأنت على علم ثابت.

أما الناس الآن عندهم شَغَف فقط اقرأ اقرأ أيّ كتاب جديد أو درس جديد  يحضرونه ويسمعونه وإذا دُعُوا إلى ما سبق قالوا: يا أخي هذا مكرَّر .

قالوا المكرَّرُ فيهِ *** قُلْتُ المُكرَّر أَحلى.
وصدق، قال المكرَّر أحلى. المكرّر والمعاد مرة ومرتين وثلاث أحلى.

وصدِّقوني ستعلمون صدق هذا الأمر في أنفسكم بعد سنين. 

وكثير من لناس ساروا في العلم السنة والسنتين والثلاث والأربع والخمس والست والسبع والثمان والتسع والعشر ولم يفلحوا، لماذا؟ 

لأنهم ظنوا أن العلم أن تحضر برهة يسيرة في بعض الكتب ثم تقرأ في مكتبتك،  هذا ليس العلم، العلم طول الصحبة للأستاذ المعلم المرشِد ولو أعاد العلوم.

روى أبو نعيم الأصبهاني بسند صحيح عن مالك أنه قال: 
"كان الرجل يختلف إلى الرجل ثلاثين سنة يتعلم منه العلم". 

فلابد أن تعيد العلم مرة ومرتين وثلاث إلى مرات كثيرة حتى تفهمه وتحفظه. هذه القاعدة كم؟ الخامسة.

القاعدة السادسة: 
أن تعرضه على غيرك، وأكمله شيخٌ عارِف، فإن لم يمكِن فقرينٌ مساعد. لأنك  إذا أخرجتَ العلم من جوفك رسخ فيك أكثر؛ لأنه يعود عليك مرة ثانية بالسماع،  وربما تذهل عن شيء فيصحِّح لك من تَعرِض عليه. 
فلابد أن تعرِض محفوظك.

القاعدة السابعة: 
أن تجعل في وقتك ميعادا مضروبًا لتكرير محفوظاتك. 
وأكمل شيء جُرِّب فعُرِفتْ منفعته: اختيار يوم الجمعة لتكرير المحفوظ.

والقاعدة التي عُمِل بها هذا: أن تحفظ يوم  السبت، فإذا جئت الأحد تحفظ جديدا وتراجع يوم السبت، فإذا جئت يوم الاثنين  تحفظ جديدا وتراجع اليومين السابقَين، حتى تنتهي في الحفظ إلى يوم الخميس،  فإذا جئت يوم الخميس تحفظ جديدا وتراجع الأيام الخمسة المتقدمة، فإذا جاء  يوم الجمعة توقِّف الحفظ، ما تحفظ، وإنما تجعل هذا اليوم لمراجعة محفوظك في  هذا الأسبوع، فإذا جاء الأسبوع الثاني وجئت السبت تحفظ جديدا وتراجع  الأسبوع الماضي وتُسقِط السبت، وتُسقِط محفوظك الذي في السبت، ثم إذا جاء  الأحد تراجع محفوظك السابق وتُسقِط السبت والأحد الماضي ،حتى إذا انتهيت  إلى آخر الشهر توقِف الحفظ، فتكرِّر محفوظك في هذا الشهر، قد يكون متن، متن  ونصف، متنين، الله أعلم بقدر ما تحفظ، لكن تجعله محفوظك في هذا الشهر  للتكرير، وتبقى على هذه الحال، ومتى وُجِدَ عارِض داعٍ كالاختبارات تتوقف،  لكن متى وجدتَ الإجازة الصيفية فاجعلها موسمًا قبل أن تبدأ بالحفظ أو حضور  الدروس موسمًا لإعادة محفوظك في السنة كلها، أعِد محفوظك في السنة كلها ولو  بقيتَ شهرا كاملا تعيد الذي في السنة كلها، ثم تبدأ تزيد فالرِبح لك.

ثم إذا قضيتَ من هذه السنة رجعتَ إلى قاعدتك التي كانت في السنة الماضية،  فإذا جئت إلى السنة التي بعدها إجازة الصيف تراجع محفوظك في السنتين  السابقتَين، ثم بعد فترة من الزمن لاستقرار المتون في قلبك، تجعل عندك  محفوظات من المطولات تجعلها كالوِرد، تقرأ فيها بالنظر؛ لأنك الآن حفظتَ  مراتٍ كثيرة فتتخيَّر المطولات وتجعلها بالنظر، فإنها بهذه الطريقة تستقر  معك حتى تلقى الله –عز وجل-. يا إخوان الحفظ لا يموت إلا إذا مات الإنسان.

ابن هشام النحْوي كان شافعيًا فانتقل إلى مذهب الحنابلة قبل موته بخمس  سنوات، وكان هرِمًا، فحفظ الخِرَقي في ستة أشهر، مختصر الخِرقي من مختصرات  الحنابلة، حفظ، انظروا وَعْيَه، ما قال علم بدون حفظ، قال: لا، لازم أحفظ  في فقه الحنابلة متن، فحفظ الخرقي في ستة أشهر.

وابن مالك في يوم موته حفظ ستة شواهد لم يكن يحفظها من قبل. 
فالإنسان لا ينبغي له أن يترك الحفظ . 

هذه هي أهم القواعد التي ينبغي أن يعمل بها الإنسان وإن كانت القواعد قد  ألقيتُ فيها عدة محاضرات، مرة تجاوزتْ مائة قاعدة، لكن هذه هي أهم القواعد  التي ينبغي أن تُعمِلها وأن تُصابِر نفسك على العلم. 
العلم يحتاج إلى صبر ومصابرة. 

وأبو يعلى الموصلي –رحمه الله- الحافظي يقول: 

وقلّ مَن جَــدَّ في أَمْرٍ تَطَلَّبَه *** واصطصحَبَ الصبر إلا فاز بالظَّفَرِ.
فالذي يصبر ويكابِد مرة ومرتين وثلاث يحفظ.

واعلموا يا إخوان أن الحفظ يبدأ قليلا ويعود كثيرًا. 
قد لا يستطيع الإنسان يحفظ، الذي يبدأ بالحفظ قد لا يستطيع لكن مع المُرْنَة سيحفظ.

وذكر أبو هلال العسكري كلامًا له أنه كان يعاني البيت الواحد الساعات  الطوال ما يحفظه، ولم يزل بنفسه، حتى حفظ في سَحَرٍ واحد قصيدة رؤبة ابن  العجاج "قاتم الاعماق خاوي المخترقْن"، حفظها وهي ثلاثمائة بيت في سَحَرٍ واحد، لماذا؟ 

لأنه واصَل على نفسه، واصَل وجاهَد وجاهَد، حتى صار حافِظًا.

كما أن القوة البدنية تقوى بالتدريب والتمرين، كذلك القوة القلبية تقوى بالتمرين، لكن للابد من شهوة القلب وصدقه.

البخاري سُئل: ما دواء الحفظ؟ 
قال: "لا أجدُ مثل نهمة الرجل، وإدمان النظر في الكتب".

وسُئل ابن المبارك: قال: كيف تحفظ؟ 
قال: "إنما هو إذا اشتهيتُ حفظتُ"، يعني إذا صار عندي ميل وقبول فإنني أحفظ.

أسأل الله العليّ العظيم أن يرزقنا وإياكم العلم النافع.
والحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على عبده ورسوله محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
* * * * *
 جزى الله الشيخ والكاتبَ الأصلي للموضوع خيرَ الجزاء
 منقول

----------


## ابن فوده

أحسنت وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوانس عيسى الجزائري

_بارك الله فيك على هذه المادة الصوتية يا أخ أبوأروى الدرعمي وأحسن الله إليك_

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> أحسنت وجزاكم الله خيرا


أحسن الله إليك، وجزاكم مثله!

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> _بارك الله فيك على هذه المادة الصوتية يا أخ أبوأروى الدرعمي وأحسن الله إليك_


أكرمك الله أخي، وكتب الله لنا ولك الحسنى وزيادة!

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

هذا الشيخ كنت عنده قبل شهر في مسجد الايمان بمنطقة النسيم بالرياض وهو علااامة عصره ولا يحب الظهور ومنشغل في طلب العلم فقط ويدرس الطلاب من الفجر الى العاشرة مساء !!!!!!!!

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم أخي الكريم

----------


## أبو الزبير المغربي

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا النقل المبارك



> مثلا هناك منظومة للآجرَّاميَّة هي منظومة ابن أُبَّ المنسوبة إلى عبيد ربه الشنقيطي، قال عبيد ربِّه:
> 
> محمدُ اللهَ فِي كُلِّ الأُمورِ أحمَدُ.


ولو جعلت كلام الشيخ هكذا لكان افضل 
مثلا هناك منظومة للآجرَّاميَّة هي منظومة ابن أُبَّ المنسوبة إلى عبيد ربه الشنقيطي :
قال عبيد ربه محمَّدُ *** اللهَ في كلِّ الأمور أحمَدُ.
[/CENTER]

----------


## رحلة البداية

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> بارك الله فيكم


وفيكم بارك الله!

----------


## محمود الجيزي

أسعد الله قلبك بطاعته أخي الحبيب
قواعد مفيدة ونافعة
بورك في القائل
والكاتب
.،.،.
،،

----------

